# New Year In Somerset/Dorset Area



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all. We were wondering if anyone was planning to go somewhere over the New Year period in and around Dorset/Somerset? We have`nt been able to book anywhere due to opposite work commitments, but thought that if we could find time to book in somewhere for the odd night/day, it might be nice to go and meet up with other MHF members.
Sue and Ian.


----------

